# Do I have too much?



## Capussa (Jun 22, 2012)

My gf complains that I have too much 40k stuff, I admit that there is a large chuck of my "Army of the Imperium" that needs to be sorted out so it can be used but is 16500 points too much?


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

No such thing!


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't think you can ever reach a point and say ''It's finally done, years of building my 20k list and each model is perfect. Time to start looking for a new hobby.''

What you do with the mini's is a diffrent story. If every square inch of your room is covered in something 40k related it might be time to slow a bit down. 
If you have a special cabinet where you store/display your minis I see no reason to stop expanding.


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

When I moved house last year, my new place has very very little storage space. Esseentially I had to get rid of about 80% of my gaming stuff accumulated over 18 years of gaming; bits boxes, half painted armies from various game systems, all gone in one afternoon. All I retained was my paints and modelling stuff, a 1000k Marine army, a FoW army and a bunch of random sprues.

Grim


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

16.5k points is probably cash equivalent to the average yearly salary of 1000 Cambodians. So maybe, if you look at it that way. 
But if you can afford it and it isn't affecting your relationship then it isn't a problem really. So meh.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

There is such a thing as too much of a good thing, will you ever realisticly use that much?


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

More over, how much are you enjoying your min I think these guys are a good start, but iatures?
With that many how often do you use or even look at them?
And how much work have you put in them? If they look a mess, our address unpainted then it's probably time to pass them on. However, if you've really invested yourself in them then I'm sure it would be much harder to let go.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

He could have 1 v 4 Apoc games


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

This is a trick question right ?

Just bear in mind that what ever the question, "She's right" is the only correct answer for a simple life.

Oh and pictures, or it didn't happen. I'd love to see what 16.5 k looks like!


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

I voted 'no such thing' but it depends on if you're a collector as well as a gamer, plus if you actually use all those models relatively often.
I have nearly 34K of models, mainly IG, and use them quite often because Apoc games are a big deal to my group.

Plus to keep it fair with the missus, if I (or her) spend money on our individual hobbies, etc, then the other gets a similar amount...totally removes any argument on the matter.


----------



## b-man (Dec 30, 2011)

Ha, I have 25,000 pts and abou 20,000 painted, you can't have enough if you enjoy it (accumulated over 12 years).


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

b-man said:


> Ha, I have 25,000 pts and abou 20,000 painted, you can't have enough if you enjoy it (accumulated over 12 years).


----------



## redmapa (Nov 9, 2011)

Personally I think there is a limit to how many points in minis you have, 16.5k is a bit too much, I'd stop at 5k points +titans/greater demons because anything after that won't be used in the games I play and will just gather dust..


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Too much...?!? Pish and piffle! There is no such thing.


----------



## Kharnas (Oct 24, 2009)

Its the human condition. We collect crap till our house is full then we buy a bigger house


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I have well over 30,000 points of Eldar and plan on expanding again very soon, oh and over 8k points of imperium. Your quite ok.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I have about 10K or so of Orks and about 3K of SM Salamanders (I picked up FW accessories). 

I guess it would really depend on what you're doing with them. I don't play as much as I'd like (had a 2K point three-way free-for-all the other day and that was the first time I played in a month and a half), but I'm usually putting together minis or painting almost every day (which I enjoy a lot). 

If you have the room and you're enjoying some aspect of the hobby, then I don't see a problem. If, however, you don't see or touch a model or even a tool for long periods of time, then you may want to reconsider. And since you did mention the GF, you also do have to ask yourself: is this the fight I want to have? If the answer's yes, then be prepared to fight. If the answer's no, then downsize.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

My advice... hide most of it when you're not using it, but not completely. And dont directly say no... It wont go well


----------



## nyxie (Nov 13, 2012)

as the afore mentioned girlfriend i want to point out he has 35k points not including unbuilt minis, lord of the rings, blood ball, necromunder, battle fleet gothic. They fail to be contained in the spare room in fact the living room floor was covered in elves last night. Most have not had there painting/building finished. the dragon i bought for a xmas present 10 years ago still hasn't been built (there may have been an argument which resulted in the loss of some of its bits 5 years ago :angel.

and anyway i never said he had to get rid of anything i just complain when he keep getting more.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

ye, i have to say that is a bit exessive, if you cant keep it in one room that has been alocated for it


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Capussa said:


> My gf complains that I have too much 40k stuff, I admit that there is a large chuck of my "Army of the Imperium" that needs to be sorted out so it can be used but is 16500 points too much?


BINGO, my misses says exactly the same thing, and she complains when ever i want to buy a new kit.

There can never be to much 40k so many nice models out there.


----------



## Capussa (Jun 22, 2012)

nyxie said:


> *as the afore mentioned girlfriend i want to point out he has 35k points not including unbuilt minis, lord of the rings, blood ball, necromunder, battle fleet gothic. They fail to be contained in the spare room in fact the living room floor was covered in elves last night*


This is due to a storage issue which requires spending yet more on it, this will be partially sorted early march, alleviating much of the issue. Also 11500 points of high elves takes up some room to set up so it can be sorted and counted


----------



## nyxie (Nov 13, 2012)

It really really is the you got more :shok: i mean why don't you sort out what you got. and if you didn't keep buying more maybe you wouldn't have to wait for your bday to get all the foam that you keep claiming will magically mean the y don't clutter the place. 
and anyway you said the foam your getting is about half of what you need


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am so sitting here eating popcorn, nice to see someone else get their balls busted.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

You two should probably get married. 

No really, if she puts up with that much hoarding then it's true love. I thought I was lucky finding a wife who puts up with my 40k habit, but with 35,000 points worth of stuff that is a totally different ball game. You might have a slight hoarding problem like my father (who mainly hoards model aeroplanes). It drives my mum nuts and it's quite funny to listen to them bicker about it. He is retiring next year, so it's only going to get worse: Right now it fills 2 rooms.

Quite amusing having a domestic on this forum though lol So please do continue!


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

35K? Wow, talk about lowballing. I'm going to have to side with the GF here. If it's spilling out of the spare room, you really do need to organize. Get those boxes (and drawers) that hold foam. (I don't know your living situation, but I pretty much keep all my stuff in the garage, well, half the garage.)


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Logaan said:


> When I moved house last year, my new place has very very little storage space. Esseentially I had to get rid of about 80% of my gaming stuff accumulated over 18 years of gaming; bits boxes, half painted armies from various game systems, all gone in one afternoon. All I retained was my paints and modelling stuff, a 1000k Marine army, a FoW army and a bunch of random sprues.
> 
> Grim


Aah, yes, I remember it well.... *gets all misty eyed*





djinn24 said:


> I am so sitting here eating popcorn, nice to see someone else get their balls busted.


*high-five* opcorn:


35K? Challenge accepted. I'll get back to you around xmas.
2032AD......


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Not going to lie, the fact that she actually knows the name of everything is impressive. My wife just calls them my plastic spacemen

Youve found a keeper!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Holy shit, we got a live one here! Quick, hide all the incriminating evidence... I mean... er... :search:


----------



## nyxie (Nov 13, 2012)

Boc said:


> Not going to lie, the fact that she actually knows the name of everything is impressive. My wife just calls them my plastic spacemen


i had to ask him the proper name for the gothic fleet which i already forgot. and did you know i'm not allowed to write in purple its against the rules


----------



## Capussa (Jun 22, 2012)

aaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I thought red was the only color against the rules to write in? Here is what I did. I got the pluck foam trays and bought enough to put my armies on nd then picked up a cabinet where all the foam trays reside. I have two bags for when I need to carry so e of the army out and a couple plastic totes if the entire things needs to travel.


----------



## nyxie (Nov 13, 2012)

djinn24 said:


> I thought red was the only color against the rules to write in? Here is what I did. I got the pluck foam trays and bought enough to put my armies on nd then picked up a cabinet where all the foam trays reside. I have two bags for when I need to carry so e of the army out and a couple plastic totes if the entire things needs to travel.


the entirety of any post in non standard text apparently. 
so i had to just run around and count his cases i found 7 and i'm missing 2 one he will have taken to work because its thur which means i've lost him to gw for the evening and i don't know where one of the little ones are. and he has the office cabinet thing in the spare room i even checked in there for the missing case despite the fact i know he never puts his cases in it


----------



## nyxie (Nov 13, 2012)

ok so i spent the last 10 mins trying to find the ruddy thing before i go out it was hiding behind the other little case. i ask you how on earth is he meant to find these things when there all over the place?


----------



## Capussa (Jun 22, 2012)

nyxie said:


> ok so i spent the last 10 mins trying to find the ruddy thing before i go out it was hiding behind the other little case. i ask you how on earth is he meant to find these things when there all over the place?


They're alll in one of two places, one for the cases I use reguarly and one for those I can use if i need more for transport. The only exception is when I am using one, like today


----------



## nyxie (Nov 13, 2012)

lies i tell lies. 
you got some under your desk in the living room some under the desk in the spare room and some under the bed in the spare room


----------



## Lord Commander Solus (Jul 26, 2012)

opcorn:

I don't really have anything constructive to add here, so I'll carry on munching.

EDIT: Wait a second, how did your gf find this forum...? Solus smells sneakery!


----------



## nyxie (Nov 13, 2012)

he told me he posted made the thread and everyone agreed with him it wasn't hard after that bookmarks are a wonderful thing

p.s i been online more then him the last couple of days just to check this thread lol


----------



## Capussa (Jun 22, 2012)

May have been a mistake letting her know about it, but you all seem to be enjoying it so can't be too bad


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Lord Commander Solus said:


> opcorn:
> 
> I don't really have anything constructive to add here, so I'll carry on munching.
> 
> EDIT: Wait a second, how did your gf find this forum...? Solus smells sneakery!


Ditto 

*offers new bag* opcorn:


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

nyxie said:


> you got some under your desk in the living room some under the desk in the spare room and some under the bed in the spare room


Wow, that's kind of a lot of overflow. 

*_Makes more popcorn._* opcorn:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

A lot of minis fit in a small space with the right packing.


----------



## Capussa (Jun 22, 2012)

I should clarify that all of my models, cases and modelling equipment have allotted homes and are usually in them. She's a bit of a drama queen


----------



## Suijin (Aug 11, 2011)

Wife: "How much do you have invested in these ... miniatures?"

Me: "I don't think invested is the right word."


----------



## pookie9121 (Apr 17, 2012)

Suijin said:


> Wife: "How much do you have invested in these ... miniatures?"
> 
> Me: "I don't think invested is the right word."


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: Good one. 

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## Capussa (Jun 22, 2012)

Suijin said:


> Wife: "How much do you have invested in these ... miniatures?"


The answer to that cannot be covered with just a monetary value


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Capussa said:


> The answer to that cannot be covered with just a monetary value


(Being serious here.) No, it can't. There's studying the codex, building the lists, the thrill of shopping/hunting, the building of the minis, the painting (especially if you have to decide on a color scheme), and this is all separate from fielding them on the table. 

I've put a lot of time into my Orks. My friend really wanted some units that I had painted up as Evil Sunz (he plays Evil Sunz). He's been my friend for decades, I knew he'd take care of them, and he was offering a fair price--all this and it was still a wrench to shake hands and seal the deal. And I doubt I'd do it again. Oh, and this was for about 500 points. 

From what I've seen, the issue really does seem to be storage. I haven't seen her post in a while, but if she's still reading this, then perhaps you both should sit down and talk about what would be acceptable. I mean if she just wants everything in the spare room--ask yourself, do they really need to be where they are? If so, explain your reasoning to her. I mean you're both adults, you should be able come to some compromise especially since you already live together.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

It depends on how you derive your enjoyment from the hobby. If it is the weekly games and competitiveness you are looking for then a good selection of the units from the dex or dexes you use would be enough. If it is the modelling and painting process you enjoy then much of your work could be sold on to others once you have completed the crafting process. It would only be necessary to retain a selection of your work. If you are a collector it gets a bit difficult to limit what you have. I have 4 armies, but they are all chaos. And i love collecting and integrating models that i like into my chaos collection. I also love converting more than anything else, so quite often i will add a unit to my collection simply because of a new conversion concept i have come up with. I have 20000pts of Traitor guard with superheavies, about 15000points of csm's with superheavies(3 titans), about 3000pts of dark mechanicus and about 3000pts of chaos demons. And i am not about to stop. I plan to get some cultists models to add to my traitor guard, i want to convert a hellbrute and a hellturkey. I also had the insane idea for a doomblaster of khorne. I want to build a massive field gun that is drawn by two maulerfiends. So sometimes there are reasons for no more, but sometimes there arent.


----------



## XT-1984 (Aug 23, 2011)

Dump her.


----------



## Capussa (Jun 22, 2012)

XT-1984 said:


> Dump her.


Now thats a tad harsh!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

My good lady is happy I have my toy soldiers to keep me quiet when she want's some girly time so as long as it all packs away nicely and stays quiet on top of the wardrobe she's fine 

And you can never have enough. Like the others have said, you'll never reach a point where your army is done. 

In my head it usually goes like this: "Finished a company of space wolves? right, time to start building another...finished another company? only 10 more to go and I'll have the whole chapter..."


----------

